# Jointer pal knife setting jig without magnetic outfeed table



## chueyjose (Jul 8, 2015)

Hey guys I was thinking about purchasing one of the magnetic jointer knife setting jigs however my jet jointer is made of some type of aluminum that is not magnetic. Has anyone ever used one of those jigs without a magnetic outfeed table? If not do you think there's a way to use it? Tape it down? Clamp it down? Put a flat piece of granite on it? Thanks guys.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I think anything you would put on it to hold it down would get in the way. Save your money and just use a steel rule.


----------



## sweet willy (Jul 17, 2013)

I like the magnetic ones. You can still use one by simply putting some weight on the jig to hold it down.


----------



## chueyjose (Jul 8, 2015)

What do you think would be the best thing to put on it without interfering?


----------



## sweet willy (Jul 17, 2013)

Anything really. Nothing touches the top of the jig. The first thing that actually came to mind was a brick. Take a look at the attached image. The blades are actually pulled up into place by the magnets in the bottom of the jig. Real simple. Take the time to do it right and you'll have no problems.


----------



## chueyjose (Jul 8, 2015)

Thanks... Waiting for it to arrive. Get to work on some nice spalted maple!


----------

